# cod 4.



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

anyone up for a private match soon?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Yeah - on most nights after 10pm 

RadioActiv is my gamer tag


----------



## still_learning (Jun 1, 2007)

padsingh is mine

mostly on free for all


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

i'll look out for ya.
drosc78 is me.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

on a crappy xbox are we talking?  lol


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

ianFRST said:


> on a crappy xbox are we talking?  lol


we it cant be a ps3 cos there's more than 3 people on line.


----------



## still_learning (Jun 1, 2007)

Yep on a crappy xbox (when its not a microsoft being repaired)

lol


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)

Me , I TEZ I , 

I'm on rather alot these days. 

And am a dab hand on COD4.


----------



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

panama said:


> we it cant be a ps3 cos there's more than 3 people on line.


 

Xbox Live = :doublesho :doublesho :doublesho :doublesho :argie: :argie:

PS3 online = :tumbleweed:

My GT is "stupidmonkfish" , add me, im always up for a game


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

you guy's should get on a proper machine a halfdecent PC....


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)

^^^^ I have But i still prefer my 360 for gaming and general banter.


----------



## [email protected]bloke (Jan 9, 2006)

agreed cod4 on a pc is the best way, mines not crashed once, froze or had server issues


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

HC1001 said:


> you guy's should get on a proper machine a halfdecent PC....


I spend too much time sat in front of the pc as it is... At least sat on the Xbox I dont feel like I am working!


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> agreed cod4 on a pc is the best way, mines not crashed once, froze or had server issues


Mine also, We should see who wants a game on the pc??


----------



## pstevo (Sep 11, 2007)

Only play on the PC version...
Im a bit of a geek im in a Clan...
Oap Red 
if you see me...


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

pstevo said:


> Only play on the PC version...
> Im a bit of a geek im in a Clan...
> Oap Red
> if you see me...


When do you play, Me and a mate are looking for a clan. (I'm good, he's pants.....:lol: :lol: I hope he doesn't look at this)


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Halfway through second prestige on PS3


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

Nutty Nad is mine IIRC on tehe 360. Try to get on as much as poss when I'm free. Can't get a half decent PC for £200


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Affection to Detail said:


> Can't get a half decent PC for £200


I agree but COD looks the biz when you run it through a 8800gtx......


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

sent requests to add you guys. cant find your tag though still learning.


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)

10th prestige FTW?


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

TeZ said:


> 10th prestige FTW?


you must be popular mate. sent you a request but says your friend list is full.


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

HC1001 said:


> I agree but COD looks the biz when you run it through a 8800gtx......


It also looks quite good through a 32" Samsung LCD SVPA screen


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

stupidmonkfish said:


> Xbox Live = :doublesho :doublesho :doublesho :doublesho :argie: :argie:
> 
> PS3 online = :tumbleweed:
> 
> My GT is "stupidmonkfish" , add me, im always up for a game


Xbox Live = £££

PS3 online = zero 

Guess who'll win the on-line enviroment soon 

John


----------



## L555BAT (Apr 3, 2007)

Haven't played COD 4 for a while, so a bit rusty.
Xbox gamertag: ScoobyP1


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

John-R- said:


> Xbox Live = £££
> 
> PS3 online = zero
> 
> ...


But look what you get with both!

With the PS3 you dont get supplied a headset nor do you have the online experience you do with the Xbox I think the xbox is just more polished when it comes to the online experience.

I have both the PS3 and the Xbox and spend more time on my 360 than I do the PS3. I tend to watch Blue Ray movies on the ps3. As there is a better games catalogue on the Xbox.

Besides, I think its £39 for the subscription for the year which is only 75p a week, its hardly gonna break the bank....

The only other thing that I dont get with the PS3 is why do the controllers have no rumble pads in them? Thats gonna be awful on racing games.... There isnt any "feel"

John


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

ps3 online clan tag dw sitrep,mostly on free for all:wave:


----------



## still_learning (Jun 1, 2007)

panama said:


> sent requests to add you guys. cant find your tag though still learning.


sorry typo

its padhsingh

thanks


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Does anyone here play the PC version? I have my own servers if anyone fancies a game? (also TF2, CSS, BF2142, Crysis... LOL)


----------

